# Glock 33



## novak1911freak (Jun 2, 2007)

Does anyone have this model... how is the recoil in this gun?


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I purchased a G-33 several months ago. For a little sub compact shooting the hot 357 Sig round, it's a little snappy, but very accurate and manageable. In low light conditions the muzzle flash is quite noticeable. Most important just like the rest of the Glock family it's 100% reliable.


----------



## novak1911freak (Jun 2, 2007)

how would you compare the recoil to the .40?


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

To me it a different kind of recoil. The 33 has more of a push back recoil. Very controllable. The 40 has more muzzle rise. In other words I think the recoil is close to the same but just a different kind of recoil. I get better and faster follow up shots with my 33.


----------

